# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Il caso del giorno, nuova rubrica del Commercialista telematico!

## nadia

da oggi - 3 settembre 2012 - in collaborazione con il Dott. Sandro Cerato, diamo il via ad una nuova rubrica quotidiana; cresce sempre più l'offerta per gli utenti del commercialista telematico!
IL CASO DEL GIORNO: un approfondimento giornaliero su casi pratici della vita professionale di consulenti e aziende.
Oggi, primo giorno, la consultazione è aperta a tutti, da domani sarà riservata ai soli utenti abbonati.
L'abbonamento costa pochissimo! Solo 120 euro (+iva) all'anno! 
- per consultare l'articolo (gratuito): Momento di effettuazione dei servizi generici scambiati con soggetti non residenti: aspetti critici - CLICCA QUI... 
- per abbonarti: Abbonamenti: clicca qui...

----------

